# God bless The Times!



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

(and it's rare for me to say something like that!) http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,8122-830376,00.html *September 27, 2003Chronic fatigue syndrome: Tired or emotional?by Jerome Burne*This is, I think, an excellent article in the mainstream national British press, which should help the public understand more that ME/CFS is a real physical illness (i.e. we're not over emotional!). If for some reason you can't access the webpage, just shout and I'll copy it out here.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

SusanThanks for posting this - good to see that the medical profession is taking the subject seriously lets hope this leads to some proper research that can get to the bottom of CFS/ME once and for all.I know Action for ME (support group) is lobbying for funds for research at moment so lets hope they get it







Clair


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

That was an interesting article Susan. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## Ian (Apr 18, 1999)

Yes, good article & sounds like good research.Ian


----------

